# 2022 MVC DC Points Charts



## Fasttr (Jan 7, 2021)

I see that the 2022 DC Points Charts are now online for the individual resorts.   Perhaps our good friend @StevenTing can work his magic and collate them into a single PDF and pop it up on VPE for easy access.    Pretty please!!!


----------



## sandcfort (Jan 7, 2021)

following


----------



## rthib (Jan 7, 2021)

TLDR, Any major changes in points for any seasons?


----------



## Norcal5 (Jan 7, 2021)

The Maui ocean club Lahaina and Napili towers link points to wrong chart


----------



## StevenTing (Jan 7, 2021)

I’ll get on it once I find a free moment.


----------



## SkyBornDancer (Jan 10, 2021)

I am new to MVC and  considering buying, so my apologies for the newb question: The MVC points chart  can change from year to year? How so?


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Jan 10, 2021)

SkyBornDancer said:


> I am new to MVC and  considering buying, so my apologies for the newb question: The MVC points chart  can change from year to year? How so?




In a nutshell, the points for each resort will always stay the same on a total annual basis, HOWEVER, the weekly basis can be changed.  If some weeks require more, than other weeks will need less.   


.


----------



## jmhpsu93 (Jan 10, 2021)

SkyBornDancer said:


> I am new to MVC and  considering buying, so my apologies for the newb question: The MVC points chart  can change from year to year? How so?


Generally there aren't a lot of changes year to year, but some subtle nuances in day to day point requirements, especially around the Christmas / New Year's / July 4th holidays for most resorts.  Leap year adds a day to the mix so we saw low points requirements for week 1 in the DC calendar for 2021.


----------



## StevenTing (Jan 14, 2021)

I have all of the charts downloaded and came across a couple of things.

At least 2 of them point to the wrong charts.
Napili & Lahaina Tower
Lakeshore Reserve

2 more charts are unavailble
Grand Chateau
Mai Khao Beach Club, Thailand

In addition, there are no page numbers on these PDF's so it's difficult to determine what order to put these in.  Maybe it's best to just lump them together in one document regardless of order?


----------



## vol_90 (Jan 14, 2021)

StevenTing said:


> I have all of the charts downloaded and came across a couple of things.
> 
> At least 2 of them point to the wrong charts.
> Napili & Lahaina Tower
> ...


The 2022 points charts are not available yet on the vacationclubap.com site for Asia Pacific owners.  Once uploaded these should contain all charts.  I will reach out to see when they will be available.  They should be out as you can borrow 2023 points for 2022 reservations which I have already done for January 2022.

Update:  Spent 20 minutes on the phone with Marriott and there are now aware of the 2022 point charts for Mai Khao Beach Club and Grand Chateau not pulling up.  Also aware that the Maui Lahaina and Napili Tower is pulling the 2022 point chart for the Maui Ocean Club.  All else looks good.  They will work with there team to update and will send me copies of the correct point charts today.


----------



## davidvel (Jan 15, 2021)

vol_90 said:


> The 2022 points charts are not available yet on the vacationclubap.com site for Asia Pacific owners.  Once uploaded these should contain all charts.  I will reach out to see when they will be available.  They should be out as you can borrow 2023 points for 2022 reservations which I have already done for January 2022.
> 
> Update:  Spent 20 minutes on the phone with Marriott and there are now aware of the 2022 point charts for Mai Khao Beach Club and Grand Chateau not pulling up.  Also aware that the Maui Lahaina and Napili Tower is pulling the 2022 point chart for the Maui Ocean Club.  All else looks good.  They will work with there team to update and will send me copies of the correct point charts today.


Marriott IT rides again!!!


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 18, 2021)

Steven, is it correct that you haven't linked the compilation to your website yet, or is there something I have to do to update my link to your site? Thanks!


----------



## StevenTing (Jan 18, 2021)

SueDonJ said:


> Steven, is it correct that you haven't linked the compilation to your website yet, or is there something I have to do to update my link to your site? Thanks!



I haven’t linked it yet. There are still 4 resorts that are missing or incorrect.  In addition, I need to find a good way to order them since they didn’t include page numbers this year.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 18, 2021)

StevenTing said:


> I haven’t linked it yet. There are still 4 resorts that are missing or incorrect.  In addition, I need to find a good way to order them since they didn’t include page numbers this year.



Thank you!


----------



## CPNY (Jan 19, 2021)

Fasttr said:


> I see that the 2022 DC Points Charts are now online for the individual resorts.   Perhaps our good friend @StevenTing can work his magic and collate them into a single PDF and pop it up on VPE for easy access.    Pretty please!!!


Do the point valuations fluctuate?


----------



## Fasttr (Jan 19, 2021)

CPNY said:


> Do the point valuations fluctuate?


Historically no...just small tweaks surrounding holidays that shift days of the week year to year.


----------



## CPNY (Jan 19, 2021)

Fasttr said:


> Historically no...just small tweaks surrounding holidays that shift days of the week year to year.


Ah makes sense. Thanks


----------



## bazzap (Jan 20, 2021)

On an associated issue, another owner had previously mentioned that their enrolled weeks elected points allocation reduced at one of their resorts since first enrolling!
I had understood that this number is fixed for all time.
I asked MVC Customer Advocacy for a clear statement on this some time back.
Essentially, they advised that legally the points can fluctuate but there has to be a significant change in travel habits. 
They also advised that since the inception of the Destinations program, this has only occurred once or twice at two of our resorts.
This occurred a Grande Vista and Maui Napili in 2012.
So you never know for sure?


----------



## jmhpsu93 (Jan 20, 2021)

StevenTing said:


> I have all of the charts downloaded and came across a couple of things.
> 
> At least 2 of them point to the wrong charts.
> Napili & Lahaina Tower
> ...



Just group them into their regions and we'll figure it out.   

And thanks again for always doing this.


----------



## marriottdude (Jan 23, 2021)

So other savvy TUG posters may already know this, but the points charts don't always reflect the points prices you'll get. I was looking to use some 120 holding points (cancellations in 2020, thanks Covid) and I was pricing out a 2br in Fort Lauderdale. The price quote was about 1000 DPs higher than the chart, and when I asked the phone rep, I was told something to the effect that MVC reserves the right to adjust pricing based on factors, demand, etc. It's the only time I've seen variation in the 9 years I've been doing this, so it's certainly not a trend, but thought I'd throw it out there. BTW, I didn't book the inflated price for the reservation and still have 120 day points to find a home for.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 23, 2021)

marriottdude said:


> So other savvy TUG posters may already know this, but the points charts don't always reflect the points prices you'll get. I was looking to use some 120 holding points (cancellations in 2020, thanks Covid) and I was pricing out a 2br in Fort Lauderdale. The price quote was about 1000 DPs higher than the chart, and when I asked the phone rep, I was told something to the effect that MVC reserves the right to adjust pricing based on factors, demand, etc. It's the only time I've seen variation in the 9 years I've been doing this, so it's certainly not a trend, but thought I'd throw it out there. BTW, I didn't book the inflated price for the reservation and still have 120 day points to find a home for.


1000 points is significant. I suspect there is an error somewhere. What were the dates you were looking at?


----------



## marriottdude (Jan 23, 2021)

Yikes, I'm sorry, I was pricing something out last fall after I realized I had 10,000 120 holding points to use. It might have been around Xmas, New Years, but what clearly struck me was the rep's recitation of the contractual language saying the charts were not gospel. Again, sorry my recollection isn't more crisp, I just remember the sting.


----------



## jmhpsu93 (Jan 24, 2021)

I think that rep was incorrect, or misinterpreting.  No, they're not set in stone as they change a little bit each year because of holidays and leap years and week 53 variances.  But MVC can't just change week 52 at Ko Olina to 20K points because there's a lot of demand there.

Those charts are pretty carefully designed to manage demand (and the value of the skim, probably LOL) across the year.


----------



## Dean (Jan 24, 2021)

jmhpsu93 said:


> I think that rep was incorrect, or misinterpreting.  No, they're not set in stone as they change a little bit each year because of holidays and leap years and week 53 variances.  But MVC can't just change week 52 at Ko Olina to 20K points because there's a lot of demand there.
> 
> Those charts are pretty carefully designed to manage demand (and the value of the skim, probably LOL) across the year.


My understanding is they can change a given day or week if they lower the points for other times accordingly.


----------



## Norcal5 (Jan 24, 2021)

I noticed this year that several properties amped up their Christmas Eve, Day, New Years Eve, Day requirements considerably. Like double.  They are trying to avoid one or two day stays during this busy time I think, but they must have dropped points requirements on other days, I didn’t see where though.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Jan 24, 2021)

Norcal5 said:


> I noticed this year that several properties amped up their Christmas Eve, Day, New Years Eve, Day requirements considerably. Like double.  They are trying to avoid one or two day stays during this busy time I think, but they must have dropped points requirements on other days, I didn’t see where though.




As an owner, I would certainly want to know, and would pursue further and ask.....



.


----------



## StevenTing (Jan 24, 2021)

Norcal5 said:


> I noticed this year that several properties amped up their Christmas Eve, Day, New Years Eve, Day requirements considerably. Like double.  They are trying to avoid one or two day stays during this busy time I think, but they must have dropped points requirements on other days, I didn’t see where though.


It’s because they fall on Friday and Saturday this year.  It’s no surprise as those days tend to be more anyways.


----------



## ahdah (Jan 26, 2021)

If I type following, will I be able to see the points when they are listed?


----------



## StevenTing (Jan 26, 2021)

I have posted the combined chart, less the 4 missing resorts, on my site.  They're in the same order as is found in the 2021 points chart.


----------



## dougef (Jan 26, 2021)

Link for the charts please.


----------



## Fasttr (Jan 26, 2021)

dougef said:


> Link for the charts please.





			https://vacationpointexchange.com/pointschart/2022_Combined_Missing4Resorts_Compressed.pdf


----------



## tiel (Jan 26, 2021)

Thank you!


----------



## Fasttr (Jan 29, 2021)

@StevenTing, Grand Chateau and Mai Khao Beach Club charts are now available on the owners website.

2 down, 2 to go.


----------



## StevenTing (Mar 6, 2021)

I added the missing resorts and went through the charts more thoroughly.

Looks like Oceana Palms is missing.  It has the same data as Legends Edge.
Shadow Ridge Enclaves is missing.  It has the same data as Shadow Ridge.  In years past they were different.
Desert Springs II is also missing.

Another thing I also noticed is that the charts for the past two years are 100+ pages.  So far for 2022 the charts are only 69 pages.  Rather than taking up multiple pages, it looks like they reduced font size and used 1 page where they used to do 2 pages.

Link has been updated


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 6, 2021)

It looks like Marriott was a little sloppy in making their updates. Probably doing these updates over the last year with reduced and remote staff.


----------



## Fasttr (May 28, 2021)

@StevenTing, appears that the missing 3 charts (Oceana Palms, SR Enclaves and DSV II) are now available.  I also noticed you are missing page 2 of the Aruba Surf Club chart, which is available on the MVC site as well.  

As always, thanks for collating this and hosting the full chart at VPE.


----------



## Fasttr (Jun 29, 2021)

Bump for @StevenTing


----------



## StevenTing (Aug 30, 2021)

Finally got everything updated for the 2022 Points Chart.   I know consider this complete.  If I am missing something, please let me know and I will update.


----------



## Fasttr (Aug 30, 2021)

I think you are still missing page 2 of the Aruba Surf Club.  That’s the only thing missing that I can see.


----------



## StevenTing (Aug 30, 2021)

Noticed that too.  Corrected and reuploaded.


----------

